
Ask HN: What keyboard (computer) you use? - softwareman
Please mention your daily driver.<p>Mine is Filco Majestouch with Cherry MX brown.<p>I would love to know whether you wish to own a mechanical keyboard (if you do not already have one).
======
dsr_
I use whatever I have to use.

If I have the luxury of choosing my own, I generally prefer to use a
tenkeyless, backlit, Cherry MX Blue. Brand doesn't matter much.

I have been looking longingly at keyboard.io's Model 01 for some time, but I'm
unlikely to spend so much money without a test drive first.

------
lkurusa
I use a Corsair K63 Wireless mechanical keyboard with the Cherry MX Red
switches.

It's a great keyboard and being wireless (both 2.4Ghz and Bluetooth) is a
great addition when I'm travelling.

------
gaspoweredcat
Personally I'm still using my old razer blackwidow tournament with mx blue
switches

